# Anyone packing with "smaller" goats?



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

If so, I'm just wondering what your experiences are, how much you pack and how they do, etc. I love the big goats and after having to re-home my biggest one who couldn't pack anymore (37 inches high and about 220), I can't seem to find another adult packer his size to replace him. I've got my eyes on a couple of smaller ones (32-34 inches high and around 170-185 pounds). I'm not hunting or doing anything too hardcore, so do you think putting 35 pounds on a smaller goat is too much? 30 pounds? I know the 20-25 percent body weight ratio, but would still like to hear people's personal experiences, and I'm not sure I believe in maxing a goat out to this ratio anyhow.

I'm just curious if anyone's using smaller goats and how that's going for them.


----------



## saph (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi Saltlick--
We have a 130lb Oberhasli. We got him from Edelweiss Acres, outside of Olympia, WA.
http://home.comcast.net/~edelweissacres/
Although many would claim that is too small a size to use for a packer, I can't say enough great things about him, or about Edelweiss. We have two larger goats (a 240lb Alpine and a 205lb Kiko/Nubian/Oberhasli mix). While the other two are great goats--for his size--the 130lb Oberhasli is the strongest & by far the most willing. From the moment we brought him home, at 3 months, he was in the packing "zone." Completely focused. He hardly ever gets too hot on the trail--the other two will be panting, and he just acts like the heat is no big deal. He is sure-footed. He is great at water crossings:








We usually don't put more 20-25 lbs on him, and he just goes and goes. But then again, we have 2 other larger goats, so he rounds out our little "herd" quite nicely. 
I see from your other posts that you are interested in the Oberhasli breed. When the time comes for us to get a new goat or two, I wouldn't hesitate to get another Oberhasli, even if they are slightly smaller than the "acceptable" range for pack goats. To use the old cliche, "size doesn't always matter!"  Good luck with your search!


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Awe, what good goats! He's a trooper, that little guy! I myself don't like crossing fast moving water, and they just plow right through! I'm open to trying a smaller goat, maybe not quite that small, but smaller. Maybe even a doe for that matter. I guess whatever I happen upon first, an Oberhasli or an Alpine, or some kind of mix of whatever. 
Thanks!


----------



## crossroads (Nov 5, 2012)

Does my goat make this pack look big?


----------

